# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  چه طوری مشه برای یک IC برنامه نوشت؟

## mohammadHN

سلام
می خواستم بدونم چه طوری میشه برای یک IC برنامه نویسی کرد؟

زبان برنامه نویسیش چی هست؟

سخته یا آسونه؟

به هر حال ممنون میشم یک توضیح کامل بدید.

----------


## LORD AELX

> سلام
> می خواستم بدونم چه طوری میشه برای یک IC برنامه نویسی کرد؟
> 
> زبان برنامه نویسیش چی هست؟
> 
> سخته یا آسونه؟
> 
> به هر حال ممنون میشم یک توضیح کامل بدید.


برنامه نویسی برای IC های مختلف به زبان های مختلف انجام میشه. بطور مثال برای IC های AVR از زبان C و برای IC های PIC از زبان PICBasic استفاده میشه. شما باید در ابتدا بر اساس نوع IC که قصد استفاده از اون رو دارید (که این انتخاب هم بر اساس تعداد پورت های IO و امکانات داخلی اون IC از جمله مقدار حافظه و ... هست، صورت میگیره) یک Programmer مخصوص خریداری کرده یا بسازید، سپس با نرم افزارهایی مثل Bascom AVR یا Codevision AVR یا AVR Studio و ... برنامه مورد نظر رو بنویسید و پس از اسمبل کردن اون رو با نرم افزار داخلی پروگرامر وارد IC کنید. در کل کار زیاد سختی نیست، ولی باید زبان برنامه نویسی اونا رو (منظور توابع هست) یاد بگیرید و به سخت افزاری که استفاده می کنید تسلط کافی داشته باشید ضمن اینکه دانستن کمی زبان اسمبلی و سیستم های عددی و کد گذاری، خالی از لطف نیست. اگه الکترونیک تون هم خوب باشه که خیلی عالی میشه و میتونید مدار هم طراحی کنید.

----------


## nima898

البته برای میکرو کنترلر های مختلف کامپایلر های مختلف هست مثلا 8051 کامپایلر بیسیک و اسمبلی و احتمالا سی داره 
به نظر من برنامه نویسی برای میکرو خیلی شیرینتر از برنامه نویسی کامپیوتره

----------

